

Finished working on a comprehensive how to for launching your iOS app - chehoebunj

Worked with 2011 Apple Design Award Winner Jeremy Olson. The How-to is here: http://startupplays.com/plays/market_and_launch_your_iphone_application_like_a_pro<p>I'll be giving away (5) for free just let me know what app(s) you're working on!
======
chubs
If you're still giving them away, i'd love to give your how-to a try. I've
made 10 apps so far, they're all handy utilities i thought would be useful,
and when i speak to people about them most people agree they sound useful, but
i struggle to do marketing and as such make very few sales.

If your how-to is successful, i'd be thrilled.

You can see the apps here: <http://apps.splinter.com.au/>

You can get in touch: chris.hulbert at gmail

------
sagacity
Clickable:
[http://startupplays.com/plays/market_and_launch_your_iphone_...](http://startupplays.com/plays/market_and_launch_your_iphone_application_like_a_pro)

------
coryl
I'd love to have one, I'm working on a little app game for kids. Here's a
screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/Hg9Io.jpg>

PS. Not sure if you're with startupplays.com, but a few screenshots of the
files or projects in the play would go a long way. Pictures are worth 1000
words (and help to sell!).

------
adityakothadiya
I'm working on Voice Call & SMS reminders application -
<https://justremindit.com>. Free copy will be helpful to learn how to market
your iPhone app :)! Email: aditya [AT] justremindit.com

------
revorad
This looks great! I'm in the process of building an iphone app for my shopping
site (<http://giniji.com>). It's a photo sharing app specifically for product
photos.

~~~
chehoebunj
very cool. Sent you an email with a token!

~~~
revorad
Thanks a lot! Checking it out now.

------
sixQuarks
I actually saw this in my email this morning, wanted it, but can't afford it
right now. I'm just in the idea phase right now, but would still appreciate a
free pass.

